# Slightly Stoopid



## i2ain2t (Aug 8, 2007)

They are really goood, especially I like their 'Closer to the Sun'

The acoustic makes it all good.


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 8, 2007)

i love officer. more music should be like this, or at least more of it should be played on mainstream speakers, along with seu jorge.


----------



## AristoRaver (Aug 15, 2007)

YES! I was just about to make a thread suggesting them  
"This Joint" is pretty badass as well, along with "Collie Man"


----------



## gabriel (Aug 22, 2007)

aound the world is my fav. those guys are fuckin sick nasty.


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Aug 25, 2007)

i saw em in concert twice once wit pepper. they are fuckin good.


----------



## gabriel (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah their good in concert. i lost my clothes in a mosh pit down at jannus when they were here.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 26, 2007)

gabriel said:


> yeah their good in concert. i lost my clothes in a mosh pit down at jannus when they were here.


fuck
get high to this shit
SLighty stoopid- this joint


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Feb 22, 2009)

slightly stoopid is the shit..i saw them live..these guys know how to play music and their shit is amazing to blaze too


----------



## GrammarPolice (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah Ive seen'em twice.. one with LB Shortbus, and again with Bargain Music. Skunk is always fun stuff.


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Mar 12, 2009)

i get to see slightly stoopid again in 10 days in grand rapids!!!!!!!!!


----------

